# fish tail 240sx



## jauntu (Feb 10, 2011)

so as i have been driving my 240sx around i started to notice that when ever i go over a rough patch on the street the car starts to fish tail. is this normal or what could cause this problem?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

lol.... let up on the gas no need to street race like a crazy person...

now if this is happening under normal driving conditions there could be some issues with your tie rods and ball joints... there could also be a problem in your rear diff... so check it out...


----------

